# 10 page feature in PhotoPlus



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Following on from this thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=215443

It's in the shops today, 50th edition of PhotoPlus :thumb:










Cheers

drew


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Congrats, looks a great article! :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Another good result Drew. Fantastic achievement and hopefully a sign of things to come.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Made up for you mate, stunning work! I love your shots.

A true pro :thumb:

All the best.

Maxtor.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

I was going to post this up lol, mine got delivered on Tuesday and saw your name!

Congratulations Drew :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

A 'Canon' pro!

Well done dude, excellent article and as ever superb pics!


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Congrats on the article!

I might see if I can get a copy of this as it looks like valuable advice for a keen amateur like myself.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Like the shots Drew and they come across very well in the mag.I don't normally take photo plus but will make a special trip to smiths for it tomorrow!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks all!! Really chuffed with it


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well done


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

nicely done drew!

Bret


----------

